# why, walmart? why?



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

months ago, my walmart had bettas, after not having fish for 10 years. i kept a close eye on them, made sure the cups stayed clean, and eventually got them to stop carrying them. i went today, to go shopping(late x-mas gift from the folks), and was horrified to see they had MORE cups. there were so many cups, many were shoved in the back, away from view. i immediately did a check-over, and saw many nasty cups, filled with..... i don't even know! looks like moldy black dirt! i was saddened to see one, beautiful marble CT, dead and upside down at the bottom of his cup. he was stunning, white and purply-blue body with deep red fins. one boy barely had a tail, from fin rot. many were lethargic. i would have gotten one boy, a brilliant blue and VERY active, if i hadn't found the dead one. i toted his cup all the way up customer service, waited in line for five minutes, and handed him to the lady, saying "he's dead" and telling her about the nasty cups. i do hope something happens, because they were rather pretty(though.... not alot of variety. most were colored like my Cup, only without his random marble gene). i may still go back, and get the boy missing most of his tail. he won't last long there, at all, i know that much. if i can go back to walmart, i'm taking a camera, and writing a note to tell them how nasty the cups were, and that i'll complain every day until they're acceptable. i do NOT take nicely to nasty betta cups. :/ got a guy fired at my local pet store for that stuff. >.>; i'm gonna keep an eye on the bettas, and WILL complain EVERY DAY if i have to.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.

I bought two betta from Wal*Mart yesterday because their conditions were so ABYSMAL. There's a Petco across the street that at least SEEMS to keep them in better condition, but the two I purchased were so adorable. I couldn't stand the thought of leaving them there to just die. There were all kinds of nasty particles and old food floating in the water. It's terrible. I'm hoping to get these two back up to par with some TLC.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hadn't planned on getting any of them, but the more i think about that boy with nearly no tail, the more i gotta. of course, i'm sending a VERY nasty e-mail afterwards. :/ maybe i can talk mom into it either tonight, or tomorrow. i DO want a new HMPK, though, so maybe i can say it's my niece's betta. >3>


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

I really hate to support Wal*Mart getting them by buying them, y'know? But I hate to punish the fish by leaving them there to die. They really should have someone specifically to take care of the fish there. : /


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they shouldn't order them, if they don't have anyone to take care of them! they're not some stock you can leave on the shelves, they're living, breathing, FEELING creatures! i hate to support them by buying them, too, but i'm not gonna leave a suffering creature there to die. i'll just send a nasty e-mail after. :/


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't mind that job. Just going in to take care of the betta fish every day? Sounds ideal.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

The pet's unlimited where I live is just as bad as walmart!!
When I went yesterday to pick some decorations for my tank they had one on display in a sample tank that was FILTHY you could barely see in the tank because all the walls were green and he was a gorgeous red VT who had almost NO TAIL because of fin rot... it was all disintegrated and shriveled up!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like what i do daily. xD

the more i think about it, the more i want that nearly tailess boy....he literally, just had a stub of fin, and a long strip up top. that was his tail. kinda like...

-----------
--
--

that was it. ^


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

That poor fiiish. D: The one I'm taking care of right now has some serious fin rot that I'm trying to tend to, he doesn't seem to want to eat or anything.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fin rot, is something i'm used to dealing with. fin issues are my specialty (thank you millions, Cup, Dante, and Archfiend. >.>. it's the possibilities of their being MORE than just really bad fin rot. i totally don't need it getting onto his body, ya know?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i caved. went to Gamestop with my sister, and ran into walmart to get headphones and aquarium salt. the nearly-tail-less boy was still there, so i got him. :< i sure hope he makes it through the night.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hope he does! Good luck!! Give us an update tomorrow. c:

I went to Walmart today also. Not only were the bettas in awful shape (there was an unpleasant odor too) but their entire pet area had horrible care. It didn't look like anyone had tended to the area is a few days.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i just got done with a looong, angry e-mail to the store. :/ the betta water hadn't been changed since they got there, since that blue crud was still in there. i'll definatly give you guys updates on Gimpy(name pending. xD). he's in a Tetra 1.5 right now, getting used to the temps. i'm gonna add aquarium salt to help his fin rot, and won't bother with the filter until he has some tail back.


----------



## ShadowXene (Feb 12, 2011)

I also just walked into walmart today, against my better judgment, needing to check for an item. I ended up walking by the pet section. Oh god. The betta cups were FILTHY and the poor fish looked like they were prisoners on death row. And I guess that's not too far off. It wasn't just the betta cups either. Their community fish tanks were also horribly grungy. Is it really so much effort to take a little care to make a living creature's existence at least bearable? 

Some days, I really want to just grab these people and shove them into a tiny little box where they have to live in their own excrement and have all of three feet to walk around in.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously. If they're going to have a pet section, they should have someone there to TEND to it. Fish are just as alive as dogs and cats. God! I came home and looked at Trublion and was like "If anyone stuck you in a cup like that, I'd kill them. > : |" it's ridiculous.

I'm so glad you got that fish though! Take good care of him and keep us updated. <3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got pics of his little butt stub(what i've been calling what's left of his tail). he's so stressed, poor boy. he's all bloaty, too, cause he has trouble swimming DOWN, he'll just bob right back up. :'(


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

DDD: Nuuu. I'll be cheering for you, little guy, when I'm not cheering for my poor refugees.

One of them has some fin rot/shredding and I realized that the other looks like he's missing a chunk from his lip. I don't even know HOW that happened. Wal*Mart, I hate you.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

cheer for them all! :O Gimpy needs it badly. i'm gonna upload pics soon.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the same problem with our meijers thats how I got Mizu the betta care has gotten better they don't sit and rot as badly the actually sell pretty fast now,But yeah Mizu was the same wasy I saw him he barely had a tail and I didn't even think twice I picked the little bugger up and brought him home I have had him for about a year now.I have before and after pictures.Actually he has his own album if you go to the picture thingy on my profile.I think you will fall in love with your new boy and watching the process of them recover is the coolest part.

EDIT:Oh duh the most recent picture of him is in my avatar lol.I have a before picture in his album though.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw, he's gorgeous! I'm hoping to have the same effect on these two.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think Gimpy has a bit less tail than your boy did. only diff is, Gimpy has one sliver of tail in tact, but it's so thin, doesn't do much good. i'm glad your boy pulled through, he's amazing now.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

ShadowXene said:


> I also just walked into walmart today, against my better judgment, needing to check for an item. I ended up walking by the pet section. Oh god. The betta cups were FILTHY and the poor fish looked like they were prisoners on death row. And I guess that's not too far off. It wasn't just the betta cups either. Their community fish tanks were also horribly grungy. Is it really so much effort to take a little care to make a living creature's existence at least bearable?
> 
> Some days, I really want to just grab these people and shove them into a tiny little box where they have to live in their own excrement and have all of three feet to walk around in.


Amen!! Preach it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

got pics of Gimpy!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow hopefully your guy lives a long happy life.And thank you Mizu apperciates all the complements he gets maybe if I tell him he got a complement he won't be so cranky today he has been such a cranky old man he refused to flare at anything and usually he flares when I put something by his tank insted he just swam around like normal.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. Gimpy don't flare right now. he don't feel up to it. he's just chilling in the corner right now, poor fella.


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Best of luck, Gimpy~


----------



## ShadowXene (Feb 12, 2011)

Awww..... Gimpy's so cute too!! I'm cheering for him. I really hope he makes it. <3


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like his blue and red. I'm sure he'll look like a firework when he is all healed. c:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

day 2, and he's still alive. but, every time he gulps air, bubbles come out of his right gill. D: is that normal?


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

It doesn't sound normal. D: But I'm new to betta fish keeping, so IDK.

Yay that he's made it to day 2 though!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> day 2, and he's still alive. but, every time he gulps air, bubbles come out of his right gill. D: is that normal?


My fish do that occasionally.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hope it's normal. he's not nearly as active today, but he's moving his peccy fins and trying to swim. maybe he explored a bit last night, and is resting. i'm gonna try to pick up a heater at the pet store soon for him. and, maybe one of those leaf hammocks, too. he's gonna be a spoiled betta. now, he just needs an actual name!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate Walmart and Petsmart. Their care of the bettas is horrible. Petco is the only store close to me that takes good care of their bettas and every now and then even they slip up. Most of my bettas are from Walmart and Petsmart though because I feel the need to save some. I know people are going to keep buying them so they aren't going to stop carrying them so at least I can give 1 or 2 (each trip :shock a good home. Me and my husband have gone so far as to give some of the bettas water changes since no one is ever in that section when we are there anyway. I could go on forever about all the things that make me angry about them!

I hope Gimpy pulls through!!! I will be rooting for him!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

this walmart doesn't even have a fish section! it's the Pet Supply Aisle! they crammed all the cups(that are nice sizes, imo, but should be filled more than "less than halfway") where they usually have the empty 10 gallons(my main reason for going to the pet supply aisle). i was horrified to see that they got them in, because the other manager stopped ordering them, because he knew they couldn't care for them properly!

the nearest petsmart is hardly any better. last time i went there, the bettas ALL had SBD. i got the only one who didn't, and he died that night. :/ 

Petco has WONDERFUL bettas, all in crystal clear cups, all active and healthy. there was ONE dead boy, but he was taken care of the moment i brought it up, and the guy apologized for that. :3

thanks. i hope Gimpy knows how many people he has rooting for him.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> I hate Walmart and Petsmart. Their care of the bettas is horrible. Petco is the only store close to me that takes good care of their bettas and every now and then even they slip up. Most of my bettas are from Walmart and Petsmart though because I feel the need to save some. I know people are going to keep buying them so they aren't going to stop carrying them so at least I can give 1 or 2 (each trip :shock a good home. Me and my husband have gone so far as to give some of the bettas water changes since no one is ever in that section when we are there anyway. I could go on forever about all the things that make me angry about them!
> 
> I hope Gimpy pulls through!!! I will be rooting for him!!


 
Hehe I might try changing the water at my Walmart thats a wonderful idea


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aawww.... Remy's exploring as best he can. he found out there's an underside to the Almond Leaf, and chilled there for a little bit, then explored a bit more before letting himself float up, grabbed a bit of air, and went back to exploring. <3


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad he's doing good. 

So... around here most Bettas have this, so I thought I would ask, does he have internal parasites? My Betta who died of this looked the exact same, slightly bloated appearance sometimes but most of the time regular, not thin, but he had a case of SBD and stringy poop. Just thought I'd add because you once said he has SBD.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he pooped one tiny little poop, but it was a normal-looking poop. o.o nothing stringy at all about it.


----------

